# Paphiopedilum barbigerum var. sulivongii



## ORG (Sep 21, 2009)

Here pictures of a plant which looks really like the new described
*Paphiopedilum barbigerum var. sulivongii*



























Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! That's super! What colour! Is the flower and plant habit very petite, like other varieties of barbigerum? Thanks for posting this, Olaf.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 21, 2009)

Very different, color wise from most other barbigerums. I like the bold striping.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! I love it!


----------



## McPaph (Sep 21, 2009)

that is a great looking flower. great color


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm liking this variety!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 21, 2009)

:drool: OMG !!! :drool: :clap::clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! Are there any synonyms? Is this anything like Paph "trantuanii"?


----------



## ORG (Sep 21, 2009)

This is a variety from Laos and described some months ago.
There is no synonym.

Best greetings

OLaf


----------



## labskaus (Sep 22, 2009)

The description of the new variety is here:

http://www.vdof.de/pdf/artikel1_2009.pdf

it is bilingual, just scroll.

Olaf, great picture, again, and I am always amazed of the rare stuff that poses for your camera.
To me, the plant in your pic resembles gratrixianum and villosum in quite a few features. If the petals were less undulated it would look like gratrixianum var. daoense just with a different dorsal colour.
That whole species complex is really interesting and fascinating to me. I'm sure there are more surprises to turn up from the jungles.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 22, 2009)

Amazingly beautiful Olaf! Thanks Carsten for the link.


----------



## ORG (Sep 22, 2009)

Dear Carsten, 
it is no wonder that I have always the possibility to make pictures of quality-Paphs. I live in the same valley only some miles away from one of the best orchid-nurseries in Europe, the nursery Wössner Orchideen, Franz Glanz in Unterwössen.
There I can find very often the newest hybrids and some times also interesting species.

Best greetings and best wishes for the EOC next weekend in Dresden.

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Amazingly beautiful Olaf! Thanks Carsten for the link.



Yes, for sure.


----------



## Jorch (Sep 23, 2009)

i love the colors! great one


----------

